# USD/SGD analysis



## PipSafe (30 July 2014)

USD/SGD during the recent week was in a strong and consistent downtrend that Sellers were successful in achieving the lowest price of 1.05543. Right now price in time frames such as daily and H4 is above 5-day moving average and warns about price increase in medium period of time.Price has been stopped from more descend by reaching to the specified Up Trendline in the picture below and with exit of some Sellers from their trades at the end of 13th and 20th days(Weekly Chart),  the Hammer and Inverted Hammer candlestick patterns have been created that shows the sellers retreat for reaching to the lower prices that it(bullish Signal) needs confirming with closing of an ascending candle.

According to the formed price movement, there is Bat harmonic pattern between the top price of 1.28270 and bottom price of 1.23603 that warns about changing price direction from the D point of this pattern.Stoch indicator with the ascending cycle confirms the fourth point of Up trendline and warns about the potential of ascending during the next candles.Generally until the formed bottom price on Up Trendline and D point of Bat harmonic pattern is preserved, there is the possibility of increase and ascend of price .


Technical Analysis of USD/SGD dated 2014.07.29
Forex Market News
USDSGD Technical Anlaysis (2014.07.29)


----------



## PipSafe (21 November 2014)

*USD/SGD News and Analysis*

USD/SGD during the recent week was in a strong and consistent uptrend that buyers were successful in achieving the highest price of 1.31003.Right now price by reaching the R2 WPP and also by creating a peak price in 4H time frame has been stopped from more ascend. By forming a Hanging Man and engulfing candlestick pattern in mentioned top price, there is a potential for creating a top price and then descending.

As it is obvious in the picture below, there is a deep crab harmonic pattern between the bottom price of 1.28640 and the top price of 1.31003 that there is a potential for changing price direction from D point of this pattern.Ao indicator is in divergence mode with the price chart that confirms the current top price and warns about descending of price during the next candles.Generally until the top price level of 1.31003 is preserved, price will have the potential for reformation and descending.


----------



## PipSafe (8 January 2015)

Technical analysis of USD/SGD dated 2015.01.07

USD/SGD during the recent months was in a strong uptrend that Buyers were successful in achieving the highest price of 1.35056.Right now price is above 5-day moving average in long term time frames such as monthly and weekly that shows a consistent uptrend in this currency pair.

As it is obvious in the picture below, Price has passed the Resistance Level(1.31950) and with being above 5-day moving average warns about more ascending.According to the current situation there is not any clear reason about descending of price in long term time frames and The least sign for descending of price is formation of a top price and recording of it in daily time frame.



 ………………………………………………………………………………..

Resistance 3 : 1.35858

Resistance 2: 1.34247

Resistance 1: 1.33360

Pivot Point (MN): 1.31683

Support 1: 1.30762

Support 2: 1.29118

Support 3: 1.28231


----------



## PipSafe (3 February 2015)

USD/SGD since 23.07.2014 was in strong and consistent uptrend with small price reformations. Buyers during this uptrend were successful in achieving the highest price of 1.3547.currently the price in Monthly , weekly and daily time frame is above 5-day moving average and warns the potential of ascending in long period of time in this currency pair.

According to the type of formed candles like Spinning Top Pattern and Shooting Star candlestick patterns in red color area(also Hanging Man in Daily Time Frame) warns about Vulnerability of uptrend and formation of a top price and decreasing of the price.As it is obvious in the picture below, there is ideal deep Crab harmonic pattern between the top price of 1.3547 and the bottom price of 1.3212 that there is a potential for ceasing of price from D point of this pattern.

According to the formed price movements, RSI indicator is in saturation buy area and in divergence mode with the price chart that confirms the top price of 1.3547 and warns about changing price direction.One of the important signs for descending is breaking of ascending trend line (made of 3 bottom prices). Generally according to the current situation in 4H time frame until the top price of 1.3547 is preserved, price will have the potential of descending but according to the potential of ascending in long period of time, the descending of price is temporary and unstable.


----------



## PipSafe (18 February 2015)

Technical analysis of USD/NOK dated 17.02.2015

USD/NOK was in a strong and consistent uptrend during the recent months that buyers were successful in achieving the highest price of 7.8519.The price has stopped from more ascend by reaching to the resistance edge of Up Channel and a top price was created on the resistance line by the buyers retreat.There are a Shooting Star and Hanging Man candlestick patterns in top price of 7.8519 that warns the potential for formation of a successful top price and Vulnerability of ascending trend for buyers. With closing of the next bearish candle, this signal is fixed.


According to the formed price movements in the chart, there is a Crab harmonic pattern between the bottom price of 5.2129 and top price of 7.8519 that warns about descending of the price with completion of this pattern ending point.RSI indicator in weekly time frame is in saturation buy area and warns about descending of price according to the next cycle during the next weeks.Generally according to the formed signs in price chart, until the top price of 7.8519 is preserved, there is a potential for reformation and descending of the price in this currency pair.


----------



## PipSafe (10 April 2015)

Technical Analysis of USD/SGD dated 2015.04.10

USD/SGD since the first days of this month with creating a bottom price(Piercing line pattern) of 1.3431 has started to ascend.Price during the downfall by reaching to the supportive edge of down channel has been stopped from more descending and right now the Sellers started to cash their trades.Price in daily time frame is above 5-day moving average and warns the potential of ascending of price during the next candles.

As it is obvious in the picture below, there is AB=CD harmonic pattern with ratios of 50 and 161.8 between top price of 1.3928 and the bottom price of 1.3431 that warns about changing price direction from the D point of this pattern.Currently there is not any clear reason for descending of price in daily time frame and the first warning for descending of price is formation of a top price and confirming of it in this time frame.


----------

